# Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - «Joana» 26/28 Dezembro 2008



## Dan (27 Dez 2008 às 22:34)

Tópico especial de seguimento da situação meteorológica que se inicia ao início da noite com a possibilidade de neve nas terras altas do norte, e com a formação de uma depressão a oeste do continente que irá provocar tempo instável durante o dia de Sábado e Domingo.

Tempo instável também no arquipélago da Madeira com a possibilidade de chuva forte e trovoadas no arquipélago.


*Nota:*
Devido ao grave problema técnico aqui referido perderam-se muitas páginas deste tópico.
Até ao momento foram recuperadas (em formato imagem) apenas as primeiras cinco páginas (até às 01:54 do dia 27/Dezembro).

 Página 1
 Página 2
 Página 3
 Página 4
 Página 5


----------



## vinc7e (27 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

mais uns dias e eu desaparecia da BD tb lool

por aqui sigo com 6.5....e a subir


----------



## storm (27 Dez 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Sigo com 10.2ºC, e não chove pelo menos a coisa de 1 hora.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Sigo com 10,2ºC e tudo calmo...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

*Coloquem aqui tudo o que foi significativo deste episódio no vosso posto de observação.*

Hoje min de 8,2ºC e max de 10,7ºC, de longe a maxima mais baixa do ano 

Levo 19,4 mm de precipitação


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Mínima:*8,3ºC*
Máxima:*10,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35,2km/h*

Precipitação:*44,4mm*


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Ontem à noite por aqui.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*



HotSpot disse:


> *Coloquem aqui tudo o que foi significativo deste episódio no vosso posto de observação.*
> 
> Hoje min de 8,2ºC e max de 10,7ºC, de longe a maxima mais baixa do ano
> 
> Levo 19,4 mm de precipitação



Aqui a maxima foi 6.8ºC tb de longe a mais baixa do ano


----------



## rogers (27 Dez 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Bem,

Nevou em Paços de Ferreira eram 13 horas. De resto a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar e só chuva fina.


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

fotos tiradas na zona de vila pouca... entre a A7 e a depois encerrada A24...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva fraca, com vento com algumas rajadas agora durante a noite.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm (até às 20 horas)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*



HotSpot disse:


> *Coloquem aqui tudo o que foi significativo deste episódio no vosso posto de observação.*
> 
> Hoje min de 8,2ºC e max de 10,7ºC, de longe a maxima mais baixa do ano
> 
> Levo 19,4 mm de precipitação



Tive uma máxima de *10,3 ºC* às 2:43h da madrugada. 
Se não tivesse ocorrido isto, teria uma máxima de 1 dígito.


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Continua a chover mas agora fraco, e ja acumulei *15,2mm*

Temp: *8,0ºC*

Bem, a situação de hoje foi:

O vento moderado que se fez sentir a noite e dia todo;

A chuva apareceu por volta das 10h45, quando registava *6,0ºC* e com a chuva a temperatura sofreu uma queda para os *3,7ºC*, minima do dia ao meio-dia;

Registei a máxima mais baixa do ano, com *8,2ºC*.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Comparado com os grandes (e frequentes) nevões de antigamente, é quase um insulto chamar "nevão" ao que se passou hoje de manhã na Covilhã. Ainda assim, deu para matar saudades.

Antigamente, quando era miúdo, a neve na Covilhã era tão banal que não chegava, sequer, a ser motivo de conversa.

A partir de meados da década de 80 foi escasseando, com excepção para o Inverno de 90/91 que viu o maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos, coincidindo com a terça-feira de Carnaval (12/02/1991).

A partir de finais da década de 90, e na actual década, a queda de neve tornou-se mesmo num fenómeno raro. A última queda de neve com acumulação mínima na generalidade da cidade, que me recordo, foi no Carnaval de 2006 (salvo erro!) e foi muito, muito pouca. Não esquecer também do diferencial de altitude dentro da própria cidade, pelo que pode estar a chover na zona mais baixa (a pouco mais de 500 m) e, simultaneamente, a nevar na zona mais alta (que ronda os 800 m).

Ficam as fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

O Algarve encontra-se em alerta amarelo até às 5h59m, devido à forte precipitação prevista, vamos ver o que acontece durante a madrugada


----------



## RubenDavid (27 Dez 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Boas noites a todos 
este é o meu primeiro tópico, e espero que o primeiro de muitos.

quanto ao dia de hoje, aqui pelo Cacém, foi bem menos interessante do que o que eu estava à espera... ou melhor, do que eu queria  paciência

neste momento estou com 11,8º e céu muito nublado

p.s.: Belas fotos PedroNTSantos, mesmo não tendo sido muita neve já é alguma coisica


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Tudo calmo por aqui.

10,9º
1004 mb
0,0 km/h
90% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Boas..hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado com a a começar a cair ás 8.00 da manhã até hás 19.00h sem parar com muito 

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado não chove com vento moderado de E.
Tempo actual 6.3ºc com a pressão a subir 1009.1hpa e 88%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.0/6.8ºc precipitação 19mm.


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Puxando um pouco a brasa à minha sardinha, diria que o ponto alto deste evento terá sido a queda de água-neve no Porto, quase 15 anos depois


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Detalhes mais importantes de hoje (que foram perdidos):

- Começou a chover FORTE por volta das 17:30 e só parou às 18:15.
- Acumulado desde as 0 horas: 41,4 mm
- Vídeo que eu tinha colocado aqui, com o caudal que a vala ao pé da minha casa levava na altura em que chovia bastante forte:

De resto nada a assinalar. Contem comigo para repôr tudo como era dantes. 

Vamos lá pessoal todos juntos conseguimos ultrapassar isto


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Boa noite!
Do dia de hoje, fica aqui o mais importante:
Do inicio da manhã até às 15h cairam 6mm de precipitação.
*Das 15h às 15h05 cairam mais 6,2mm* acompanhados de uma trovoada brutal - aliás, foram ai uns cinco trovões no total, mas 3 deles foram BRUTAIS, daqueles que são ao mesmo tempo do relâmpago, sinal que cairam mesmo muito próximo!!!!!!

Quanto ao resto do dia, choveu mais um pouco, mas ainda estou a aguardar os dados do pluviómetro, uma vez que não o tenho em minha casa, para dar o total.

A minima de hoje foi de 7,1ºC e a máxima de 13,3ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Boas!

Sigo agora com 10.0ºC e o céu está nublado...


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Já conto com 26mm.


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Céu nublado e *9,7ºC*


----------



## Levante (28 Dez 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O Algarve encontra-se em alerta amarelo até às 5h59m, devido à forte precipitação prevista, vamos ver o que acontece durante a madrugada



Vizinho algarvio, de acordo com o sat24 e com o radar parece q a menina está a largar tudo no golfo de cadiz e mais uma vez vão ser os nuestros hermanos a levar com alguma coisa... é visivel que todas as bonitas células estão a passar a sul do Algarve e a zona que vai ser directamente afectada é a zona do estreito de Gibraltar. A não ser que se forme localmente proximo da costa alguma célula, esta menina nao deixará muito mais do que umas gotas. Com a direcção deste fluxo de células toma, esta situação é muito improvável. Mas não nos queixemos, a tarde até nem foi má de todo.


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Dez 2008 às 01:29)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Olá

Aqui, por Lisboa, não chove por agora. Céu nublado e pequena subida da temperatura. Vamos com 10ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Pode ser que a noite nos traga alguma surpresa.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Dez 2008 às 02:05)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Por aqui , quando li relatos de vizinhos que  "farrapava" com 3º por volta das 11 horas ainda pensei:- Ai,  que vem lá surpresa.
Aqui não chegou a "farrapar", mas uma chuva persistente gelada polvilhou todo o "pós- santo"  dia .
E houve festa um pouco por todo o Portugal.
As precipitações, que em muitos sítios povoados foram sob a forma de neve,  foram generosas.
Pelo quadro dos registos do IM a coisa foi mais ou menos democrática:







[/URL][/IMG]


Com a actual  rotação da circulação atmosférica de Este para Sul, a máxima do dia está ser registada agora, 9,6º ,  bem à noitinha.
Parou de chover e o vento é já fraco.
Já sabíamos que ía ser assim:
Que a cota de neve iria subir a partir da tarde e ligeirinha.
Viva a chuva onde caiu onde já não caía assim há meses.
E este foi mais um dia com História neste Inverno que já leva que contar.
3º nevão em muitos sítios que anos levam sem ver neve.
E noutros tópicos já se fala no que eventualmente estará para vir, já nos primórdios de 2009...
Por vezes, há Invernos assim...


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Dez 2008 às 03:20)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*

Curiosidade: Pedras Rubras já não registava uma máxima tão baixa como a deste Sábado desde 16 de Dezembro de 1997.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 08:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26-28 Dezembro 2008*

ontem choveu o dia todo há muito que nao chovia assim
sinto-me desolado pelo problema que aconteceu no forum tantos esforços nossos foram perdidosmas havemos de superar  isto


----------



## storm (28 Dez 2008 às 08:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Noite calma, uns 2 ou 3 aguaceiros perdidos tudo a nivel fraco.

Sigo com 9.8ºC, não pinga nem faz vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 09:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Bons dias, por aqui foi  mais uma noite de algumamas fraca.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado com o regresso da com vento moderado de E.

Tempo actual 5.6ºc 1011.8hpa e 93%hr mais 2.0mm desta noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 10:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas...por aqui continuamos com céu muito nublado com vento moderado de E.
A temperatura têm oscilado pouco 6.1ºc.com 2.5mm de


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal.
Depois de uma noite de chuva miúda, eis que o dia amanheceu cinzentão e com uns pingos de vez em quando...
A mínima ficou-se pelos 10ºC.
De momento sigo com 11.1ºC e a pressão atmosférica segue nos 1010hpa, bem mais alta que ontem (1005).


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Dez 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui (Alváres)o céu está carregado e de quando em vez aparecem umas nuvens altas l,não chove!Com um horizonte de 20 km a serra que circunda a Sertã está com algum sol e o vento faz abanar os pinheiros.
7.8graus Cº na minha oregon


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento chove fraco e estão 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas..por aqui céu muito nublado não chove mas o vento continua moderado de E com a temperatura nos 6.9ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo com *10,3 ºC* e uma humidade de *91 %*.
Não chove e o vento apresenta-se fraco de NE.


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Não choveu durante a noite e manhã

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

11,9º
1009 mb
89% HR


----------



## NorthWind (28 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia a todos.

Ja vi que se perdeu mta informação e belas fotos. E agora?


----------



## JPMMarques (28 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui pela Póvoa ceu nublado e 12 graus.
Alguem me sabe dizer se a neve que caiu ontem ainda pressiste no Gerês???


----------



## iceworld (28 Dez 2008 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Gelo e queda de neve obriga ao corte de estradas

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...e+e+Centro+de+Portugal+continuam+cortadas.htm

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/488467


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui céu nublado e 6,3ºC.

Esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



NorthWind disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Ja vi que se perdeu mta informação e belas fotos. E agora?



Com um esforço havemos de conseguir repôr tudo como era dantes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

A temperatura já vai nos *10,7 ºC*, apesar de o céu estar muito nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia.
Aqui não choveu durante a noite e sigo com 9.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui agora até está sol e a temperatura é de 13,4ºC o vento sopra fraco


----------



## vinc7e (28 Dez 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

boa tarde,

por aqui alguma chuva fraca..temperatura nos 12.2ºC


----------



## pedrorod (28 Dez 2008 às 13:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Tarde!
Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado, já não chove desde omtem á tarde
E a temperatura vai nos 12.8ºC.


----------



## PDias (28 Dez 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde, por aqui durante a madrugada nada a assinalar, noite calma, a única nota digna de registo é o nevoeiro que esteve ontem o dia inteiro e que continua até agora (com visibilidade + ou - de 700 mts.), e que parece estar a intensificar-se (tal como ontem até ficar completamente cerrado). A temperatura está neste momento nos 9,4ºC, não chove e vento nulo. Até logo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 13:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



vinc7e disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui alguma chuva fraca..temperatura nos 12.2ºC



Por aqui ainda espero a chuva fraca, que parece vir de Norte para Sul.
Vamos ver o que aqui chega. Até agora, tenho acumulados *0,4 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 13:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

12,8º
1009 mb
88% HR
0,0 km/h

Céu muito nublado


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

aqui na louriceira alguns "borriços" ( chuvinha muito fraca) e, devido á base das nuvens estar a cerca de 200-250mts e eu estar a 305mts tambem está muito nevoeiro.
o vento está fraco variavel e a temperatura é de 11.0Cº
as previsões para a prox semana são animadoras e eu vou pá lagoa dia 30.


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Lousã está um dia primavil, com 17º e com tendência de subir, agora com sol e vento fraco depois de uma manhã muito ventosa.


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma vez, mais uma depressão para esquecer por aqui, não se passou nada, chuviscos, temperaturas acima dos 5 graus, nem trovoadas nem nada, aqui nunca se passa nada


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Esta depressão por aqui até foi bastante boa deixou *44,2mm* praticamente toda entre as 10h e as 17h, ouvi um trovão ao longe e um forte clarão seguido de um grande trovão  venha dia 31 agora


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

ontem a chuva apenas parou por volta das 21h, ou seja, cerca de 11h sempre a chover de forma contínua e ás vezes moderada  pode-se dizer que foi um dia de Inverno à antiga  
apenas faltaram as trovoadas mais uma vez e parece que este ano, "elas" não quiseram nada comigo 

hoje tudo mais calmo, apenas céu nublado....e com 12.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje está bem diferente de ontem. O céu neste momento está praticamente limpo e o vento fraco.

Ontem ainda tive um total de precipitação de 15,2mm, a juntar aos 3,2mm caidos esta madrugada, totaliza até agora *18,4mm *que esta depressão deixou por aqui. Mais 3 trovões brutais!!!
Não está mal!!


----------



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2008 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



trepkos disse:


> Mais uma vez, mais uma depressão para esquecer por aqui, não se passou nada, chuviscos, temperaturas acima dos 5 graus, nem trovoadas nem nada, aqui nunca se passa nada





x2 


Mas este inverno ainda trará surpresas ao meu alentejo   


Ontem, registei 13,7mm de  

Por agora, 10,8ºC e vento de ENE 12,2km/h


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



Kraliv disse:


> x2
> 
> Mas este inverno ainda trará surpresas ao meu alentejo
> 
> ...



x3 sff  

Ontem tive de tudo aqui (chuva e vento) menos trovoada 

-------

O céu continua muito nublado, a base das nuvens está muito baixa. A temperatura já atingiu os 13,0º mas agora baixou para os 12,9º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas...por aqui continuamos de céu muito nublado com vento moderado de E.

A temperatura continua baixa 8.3ºc e já não chove algumas horas.


----------



## Levante (28 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Como previsto, a noite nao trouxe nada de novo, apenas alguma chuva por volta das 6h, nada de significativo. O barlavento algarvio já está debaixo de sol, e por aqui começa a dissipar-se o que resta da nebulosidade. Como referi anteriormente, quem levou com tudo foi o estreito, onde em Gibraltar choveu torrencial e incessantemente desde as 21h de ontem e ainda nao parou. já vai com cerca de 100m


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Começou neste momento a chover fraco. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Dez 2008 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

barroso esteve os ultimos dois dias com alguma neve e muito gelo (5cm de neve) o que manteve varias estradas cortadas ..

hj começou a derreter .. e as estradas voltaram ao normal funcionamento ..

cump e boas entradas 
miguel moura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui continua tudo muito nublado por nuvens baixas já lá vão 2 dias sem ver o sol.
Tempo actual 8.1ºc pressão a subir 1013.5hpa 91%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, mais do mesmo...
Vai chuviscando e a temperatura não mexe... 12.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Não chuvisca e a temperatura continua nos *10,9 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Tudo mais ou menos estável....

T: *7,3ºC*
HR: *85%*
P: *1015,4mb/hPa*

Vento nulo.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

temperatura estavel nos 10.6Cº e o nevoeiro subiu estando a base das nuvens nos 330mts.
vento fraco e gelido com chuvisco fraco á mistura


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

O céu está bastante carregado por aqui. Ainda não chove. Não há vento.

12,6º
1011 mb
90% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

O vento sopra fraco do quadrante NE e a temperatura subiu para os *11,0 ºC*.
A máxima foi de *11,1 ºC* e não gostava que fosse ultrapassada, apesar de estar perto de o ser.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Acabei de igualar a máxima, e já anoiteceu.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

tudo na mesma e 10.6Cº


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento especial 26 a 28 de Dezembro*



João Dias disse:


> Puxando um pouco a brasa à minha sardinha, diria que o ponto alto deste evento terá sido a queda de água-neve no Porto, quase 15 anos depois



Já no tópico perdido, tinha pedido se alguém podia colocar aqui alguma foto ou vídeo, e volto-o a pedir (Já sei sou pedinchão! ). 

Seria certamente um registo gráfico de grande valor! 

O resumo do evento por estas bandas alentejanas, prendeu-se com a chuva persistente até ao final da tarde de ontem, depois tornando-se mais fraca e intermitente durante a noite e madrugada.
A temperatura mínima foi de 3ºC (Sábado de madrugada) e começou a chover com uns agradáveis 5º. Depois foi sempre subindo, de forma lenta, até chegar aos 7,8ºC que foi a máxima de ontem  .

Ainda ontem, passei pelo alto da Serra de São Mamede  (foi mais forte que eu ), mas infelizmente, não havia frio em altura suficiente e como tal, com 2,5ºC caía uma chuva gelada e nem um único floco, como o testemunham as fotografias. E já lá presenciei água-neve, mais que uma vez, com 3ºC. O destaque foi para as rajadas de vento bem fortes e o nevoeiro muito denso.











O dia de hoje foi mais ameno e monótono. A mínima foi de 6,8ºC durante madrugada e a máxima de 11,1ºC ao final da tarde. A chuva tem sido mais escassa e sob a forma de chuviscos.

Neste momento chuvisca e registo 9,8ºC

Que venha o Janeiro e as massas de ar frio associadas a boas depressões, de preferência com umas ISO -35 e -5, pelo menos!


----------



## Lince (28 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Ontem foi um dia memorável, depois do grande nevão de fim de novembro,principio de Dezembro em que houve acomulações de cerca de 50cm de neve, depois da nevada do dia 15 com acomulações de cerca de 25cm, e quando já ninguém esperava o dia de ontem trouxe-nos uma pequena tempestade de neve com temperaturas a rondar os 4 graus negativos, ventos por vezes com rajadas que superavam facilmente os 80km por hora e acumulações de neve de 5 a 10cm e gelo,muiiiiiito gelo. Já não me lembro de ver nevar com temperaturas tão baixas. O evento foi curto mas memorável.
Depois disto apetece-me dizer: Onde estão os defensores do aquecimento Global?
Um novo ano vem a caminho e na minha opinião vamos ter um inverno muito rigoroso em que janeiro e fevereiro vão trazer muitas surpresas. Um inverno á moda antiga.
Um feliz ano novo para todos.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

estao 10.7Cº há seculos ,vou ter uma minima deploravel


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

12,5º
1012 mb
0,0 km/h
91% HR


----------



## Turista (28 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por Peniche, 11,2ºC com céu muito nublado, mas nada de chuva.
Abraços a todos,


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Céu muito nublado e nada de chuva

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Hoje o ceu esteve sempre encoberto, choveu fraco por volta das 11 horas
 e depois disso não voltou a pingar. Pelo menos ontem vi bastante neve 
no Sabugal e em Belmonte e a A23 pintada de branco pela muita neve 
que caía por volta das 10h30 da manhã (com vários acidentes e carros 
avariados na berma). Cheguei á Póvoa de Santa Iria com chuva forte todo o 
caminho e até algum granizo em Ponte de Sôr e Montargil.
De salientar a Serra da Gardunha cheia de neve ontem ao início da manhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

A máxima foi batida há pouco, quando cheguei aos *11,2 ºC*.


----------



## storm (28 Dez 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dia de calmo por aqui, nem uma pinga caíu, algum vento fraco durante a tarde.

Sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas! Sigo aqui com 12.3ºC e 91% de humidade

Destaque para a pressão que está a aumentar novamente: 1013 hPa há pouco.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Está tudo a subir, temperatura, pressão atmosférica...
12.1ºC e 1013hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Está tudo a subir, temperatura, pressão atmosférica...



A pressão sobe e sobe bem; estou já com *1013,5 hPa*. 
Não queria ter novamente uma nova máxima, mas a temperatura insiste em subir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas por aqui apareceu a por volta das 17.30h mas fraca já rendeu 1.0mm com 7.3ºc.


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Pela Lousã vai arrefecendo, seguindo com 12,4º.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

12,3º
1013 mb
2,8 km/h NE
91% HR


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

a temperatura, para variar, é de 10.7Cº
o nevoeiro vem e vai mas há sempre uma neblina permanente o que sugere que a base das nuvens ronda os 300mts ou seja estou na isoterma do ponto de orvalho que, obviamente deve rondar os 10.7Cº....interessante....


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui chuvisca e a temperatura está estável...

T: *6,7ºC*
HR. *92%*


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

nos olivais norte em lisboa estão 11.8Cº e ceu encoberto por nuvens baixas ( isto segundo a minha mae que foi ver os dados da estação).


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

A chuva cai um pouquinho mais "grossa".

T: *6,6ºC*
HR: *93%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Finalmente a temperatura desce para os *10,8 ºC*.
A humidade relativa encontra-se estável nos *91 %* e o vento está fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Durante o dia caiu uma gota aqui e outra ali.
O total de precipitação destes dias é +- 26.5mm.
Sigo com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Stinger (28 Dez 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui nada de especial ceu nublado .... Foi pena nao ter presenciado a queda de neve aqui na zona do cenatorio e serra de santa justa  .. ouvi muitos relatos de queda de neve aqui


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui vai chovendo, fraco, mas agora tenho nevoeiro cerrado.

T:* 6,6ºC*
HR: *94%*
P:* 1017,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui já deixou de o céu continua muito nublado com vento fraco.

Tempo actual 7.2ºc pressão 1016.7hpa 95%hr.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas,

Neste momento 5,2ºC e 85%HR.

Estes dois dias renderam 10,3mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas!

Sigo neste momento com 12.1ºC

Até logo.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Estes dois dias renderam 10,3mm.[/QUOTE]

já precebi que para medir precipitação no estado solido é preciso esperar que essa precipitação descongele. nao há nenhuma maneira de aquecer o pluviometro e assim obter dados da precipitação seja ela solida ou nao de uma maneira instantanea sem esperar que derreta? seria muito mais facil.....


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> já precebi que para medir precipitação no estado solido é preciso esperar que essa precipitação descongele. nao há nenhuma maneira de aquecer o pluviometro e assim obter dados da precipitação seja ela solida ou nao de uma maneira instantanea sem esperar que derreta? seria muito mais facil.....



Podes fazer uma resistência e colocar dentro do pluviómetro. Sempre que nevasse bastaria ligar a mesma e derreteria logo.
Com sal também dá, mas se chover este dissolve-se e acaba por desaparecer.

Quem me dera ter de construir algo para resolver esse problema causado pela neve ...


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> já precebi que para medir precipitação no estado solido é preciso esperar que essa precipitação descongele. nao há nenhuma maneira de aquecer o pluviometro e assim obter dados da precipitação seja ela solida ou nao de uma maneira instantanea sem esperar que derreta? seria muito mais facil.....



Isso é possível mas desta vez não foi necessário, pois, a chuva que chegou durante a tarde de ontem permitiu fazer os registos.




*Dave* disse:


> Podes fazer uma resistência e colocar dentro do pluviómetro. Sempre que nevasse bastaria ligar a mesma e derreteria logo.
> Com sal também dá, mas se chover este dissolve-se e acaba por desaparecer.
> 
> Quem me dera ter de construir algo para resolver esse problema causado pela neve ...


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

11,8º
1014 mb
3,2 km/h E-NE
92% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> já precebi que para medir precipitação no estado solido é preciso esperar que essa precipitação descongele. nao há nenhuma maneira de aquecer o pluviometro e assim obter dados da precipitação seja ela solida ou nao de uma maneira instantanea sem esperar que derreta? seria muito mais facil.....



Há acessórios desses que se podem adquirir à parte e colocar nas estações. 
No caso das Davis, é uma espécie de «tecido» que abrange todo o interior do pluviómetro e funciona assim mesmo; aquecendo o recipiente, de modo a contar instantaneamente a precipitação que vá caíndo.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

10.9Cº


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Continua a chover fraco..

T: *6,6ºC *(estável)
HR. *95%*
P:* 1016,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Ontem, por cá, caíram *21,6mm* de Precipitação!

Hoje, caíram uns Chuviscos, e nada mais, pelo que a Estação nada registou...

Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC
Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,1ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Temperatura exterior: *12,0ºc*
Humidade relativa: *94%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *11,1ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *12,0ºc*
Pressão: *1014hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *2,2Km/h - NE*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m de 28/12/2008*


----------



## Brunomc (28 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boa Noite :-D


hoje foi um dia de chuva e aguaceiros fracos..o vento também esteve quase sempre fraco.. a temperatura durante a tarde andou sempre entre os 13.0¤C e os 14.0¤C

ás 14h da tarde tinha 13.5¤C 


de momento não chove..mas a pouco cairam uns chuviscos..

o vento está fraco e a temperatura tá nos 11.5¤C


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Sigo agora com 11.8ºC, 89% de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dados actuais:

11,3º
1014 mb
0,0 km/h
92% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tempo actual 7.4ºc pressão 1017.7hpa e 95%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Por aqui, reina o Nevoeiro!

Temperatura nos 12,9ºC
Humidade a 98%


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Incrível, a temperatura continua imóvel....

T: *6,6ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1017,9mb/hPa*

Vento muito fraco e cai chuva fraca. O nevoeiro mantém-se...


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Boas.
Neste momento em Faro 13/13ºC (Temp/orvalho). 100% humidade.
Visibilidade 0800 metros, nevoeiro cerrado e um fenómeno espantoso wind chill nos 0.0°C 
Não, não é avaria. O aeroporto regista este mesmo wind chill nos 0.0°C.
Pressão 1016hpa.


----------



## ppereira (29 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia só ontem à noite voltei da Guarda por isso aqui fica um pequeno registo do dia 27 

Jardim da Guarda às 14:30


----------



## ppereira (29 Dez 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

O mesmo jardim da Guarda






agora é Vale de Estrela (5km da Guarda)













isto foi até às 14:30. a partir daí até cerca das 17 nevou com tal intensidade que não deu para fazer mais nada senão ficar em casa

antes ainda tive que ajudar uns carros junto da rotunda do G à entrada da Guarda (os mercedes com tracção a trás e com aquele peso não são o carro ideal para este tipo de tempo)


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - <<Joana>> 26/28 Dezembro 2008*

Dada a importância dos eventos meteorológicos ocorridos nestes dias, embora com atraso achámos que faria todo o sentido nomear-se o tempo instável vivido por *«Joana»*.


*Depressão «Joana»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Para mais informações sobre este assunto consulte este tópico.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (29 Dez 2008 às 20:31)

Fico muito honrado sor andre por dar o nome da minha irma a essa depressao ..xD
por aqui ceu muito nublado,mas nao chove,vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

> 29 Dezembro 2008 - 00h30
> Mau tempo - ontem não nevou e a temperatura subiu
> 
> *
> ...





Em jeito de balanço:


*RTP*
*Serra da Estrela teve o maior nevão da última década*
2008-12-28 
A montanha mais alta do Continente está coberta de branco e as estradas de acesso à Torre foram encerradas.
http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=379678&tema=27


*SIC
Mirandela gelada*
26-12-2008
Cidade enfrenta temperaturas negativas há mais de uma semana 
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup2008.aspx?videoId={E2346295-067F-4776-BB2C-DF8EA6CC4757}

*
SIC
Neve em Bragança*
27-12-2008
Todas as estradas da região mantêm-se transitáveis
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup2008.aspx?videoId={EB639B26-E3C6-4649-9A71-8B3585933795}

*SIC
Neve na Covilhã*
27-12-2008
Estradas de acesso à Serra da Estrela cortadas desde o início da manhã
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup2008.aspx?videoId={A48191AF-1379-4775-B1E0-0EA3311D2223}

*SIC
Mau tempo*
27-12-2008
IP4, A24 e A7 sem grandes dificuldades de circulação apesar do gelo, vento e neve
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup2008.aspx?videoId={36BEC4E4-1B78-425F-A7D3-15B2F2714186}

*
SIC
Neve na Serra da Estrela*
Frio e nevoeiro não desmotivam os turistas
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup2008.aspx?videoId={E8ABFD00-8DE2-480C-801C-E5528030F1C0}


*SIC
Neve no IP4*
28-12-2008
Carros na berma da estrada para ver a neve condicionaram circulação
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup2008.aspx?videoId={DAAE9AAE-7A15-423F-8845-F0963BCC33F6}


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

Alguns quantitativos de precipitação deste evento:







*P.S.* Já agora coloquem os dados das vossas estações


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2008 às 22:07)

Dados relativos a Almada:

Sexta Feira 26 de Dezembro - 0 mm
Sábado 27 de Dezembro - 14.5 mm
Domingo 28 de Dezembro - 0 mm


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Nesta depressão eu registei os seguintes valores de precipitação:

Dia 26 - 0.0mm
Dia 27 - 16.0mm
Dia 28 - 0.0mm

Total da depressão = *16mm*
Foi uma depressão fraquita, mas já deu para tirar a barriga da miséria


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

Valores de Precipitação dos últimos Dias:

*26 de Dezembro de 2008* - 0,0mm
*27 de Dexembro de 2008* - _21,6mm_
*28 de Dezembro de 2008* - 0,0mm


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

Precipitações:

Dia 26: 0,0 mm
Dia 27: 41,4 mm
Dia 28: 0,0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 23:09)

Valores de Precipitação dos dias 26, 27 e 28:

26 de Dezembro de 2008 - *0,0 mm*
27 de Dezembro de 2008 - *30,8 mm*
28 de Dezembro de 2008 - *0,4 mm*

---

O que perfaz um total de *31,2 mm*.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2008 às 23:28)

Aqui foi assim:

Dia 26: 0,0 mm
Dia 27: *44,2mm* 
Dia 28: 0,0 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 23:32)

Quantidade em mm dos dias 27 e 28 dezembro 2008

Dia 27...19.0mm
Dia 28...4.5mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

Precipitação acumulada ao longo desses dias:

Dia 26: 0,0mm
Dia 27: 36,6mm (maior dia de precipitação desde Abril).
Dia 28: 0,0mm - Nevoeiro cerrado ao final do dia.

Total: 36,6mm


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Fico muito honrado sor andre por dar o nome da minha irma a essa depressao ..xD
> por aqui ceu muito nublado,mas nao chove,vento fraco.



Da minhã irmã, fui eu que dei o nome a esta depressão


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

26/12 = 0,2 mm
27/12 = 19,4 mm
28/12 = 0,0 mm


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 19:38)

aqui ficam os meu registos desta agradável semana


----------

